# *agree* I mean come on...



## army (2 Dec 2002)

*agree* I mean come on...





Posted by Kevin B from na na Canada on April 21, 1999 at 23:25:57:


In Reply to: Loose lips.......... posted by Jules Deschenes on April 21, 1999 at 22:15:09:



This MP oubviously has his own bloody political agenda
before the security of our canadian soldiers. If they 
are in Kosovo, where they would want to be operating
under the least amount of attention, this MP loosened
the lid that might endanger JTF2.

If they are in Kosovo, they are alone and doing their
job, knowing that they might not get the fame and the
glory that some other military men and women are 
getting at the moment. They are behind enemy lines,
working on their own and we should all send out our
support and prey for them.

I wish them all good luck and a quick return to thier
families.

end


----------

